# Tristan de Koninck - CF18 Pilot



## Ruffian (1 Jan 2005)

I am hoping that someone can help me with a request on finding information on a deceased CF 18 Pilot, by the name of Tristan de Koninck. He was a friend of my father's, and we just heard that his plane crashed in Moose Jaw some years ago, but we have been unable to find anything regarding it, if in fact it is true. Besides his name, the only other information we have is that he graduated from Royal Roads Military College, in 1978, and he was from Ladysmith, BC.

Thank You so much for your help! 

Kindest Regards,
McKenna


----------



## a78jumper (30 Mar 2005)

I served under Tristan as a first year OCdt at RMC when he was CSL of 1 Sqn, and later DCWC.

To clarify your post, he died in Summerside in 1985 on take off after being at an airshow as I recall. Became disoriented in the clouds for some reason and thundered into the ocean. I believe his widow married another Class of 78 member some months later. 

You might try the RMC Club site to see if anyone in the Class of 78 can provide you with additional info.


----------



## a78jumper (24 Jan 2009)

Evidently the Air Force did not forget him. From the forces.ca site....

Canada's Air Force

www.forces.gc.ca

Articles

Captain Tristan deKoninck honoured at 3 Wing Bagotville
Aug. 4, 2008


From left to right: Sgt Beaulieu, Col Pierre Ruel, 3 Wing Commander, Lgen Angus Watt, Chief of Air Staff, Mme Susan Doherty, M. Jacques Comtois, of Bombardier.

By OCdt Roxane Auclair

Tragically disappeared in 1986, when his CF-18 sank in to the Atlantic water near Summerside, Prince-Edward-Island, the memory of Captain Tristan deKoninck is now carved into the walls of 3 Wing, Bagotville. During a perfect ceremony, on June 16th 2008, building 365 where the new CF-18 flight simulator is located was officially opened and received its new name.  The Tristan-deKoninck building fits in to the daily life of the Wing in Bagotville.

Captain deKoninck’s family attended the ceremony, along with Lieutenant-General Angus Watt, Chief of the Air Staff.  Lieutenant-General Watt took time to highlight the short but brilliant career of the pilot: “Tristan was one of the first pilots selected for the CF-18 course, in Cold Lake, Alberta, in 1985.  It is very appropriate to name the 3 Wing Tactical Training Centre in honour of this pilot who was a real source of inspiration for junior pilots.”

Captain deKonink received his Military wings in 1978, after completing his training in Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan.  Then, he moved to the other side of the classroom and became a flight instructor on the Tutor jets.  Always looking for new challenge, he joined the Snowbirds team,
as pilot #4, during season 81-82 and 82-83.  It was in 1985 that he pursued his fighter pilot training on the CF-18 Hornet. His extraordinary flying abilities granted him the role of the CF-18 demo pilot for the 1986’season. While returning from the Summerside Air Show, the same year, he died when his aircraft crashed. He was alone on board.

Pilot deKoninck was more than an outstanding airman. He was considered an excellent leader, extremely active and a positive influence to everyone around him.

The new flight simulator shows exceptional training capabilities for the CF-18 fighter pilots.  It offers a virtual combat space that presents all appropriate types of terrain, threats and objectives.  It is an advanced training instrument that allows for a faster and more secured progression in tactical training, explained Colonel Pierre Ruel, 3 Wing Commander.  Captain deKoninck emulates all traits we associate with this new tool, unique and essential to today’s Canadian Forces


----------



## Biohazardxj (10 Feb 2009)

I remember that very well.  I was just a young Pte in the OR at 425 Sqn when that happened.  It was a very sad day for all of us indeed.


----------



## debbiejohn1 (11 Mar 2011)

We are in Summerside when he crashed.  He was a student pilot of my husband's and my husband had just seen him at the base just before he took off and crashed.  Such a shock.  His wife was my nurse when we had our first daughter.


----------



## Strike (11 Mar 2011)

Yes, adding on to the necropost.

Debbie,
His wife is the half sister (through mothers) of my half sister (through father).  Small world.


----------



## debbiejohn1 (11 Mar 2011)

Where is his wife now? She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Strike (11 Mar 2011)

Check your PMs.


----------



## debbiejohn1 (13 Mar 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## CarrieF (13 Dec 2014)

I had the pleasure of attending high school with Tristan in Ladysmith, BC, we were friends and kept in touch when he attended Royal Roads Military College in Victoria.  He invited me to attend his graduation ceremonies which was a wonderful experience I will never forget.  We lost touch until he was going to be performing in an airshow at Nanaimo (Cassidy) Airport, BC in probably 1981, he gave me a call and let me know he was going to be there, we got to speak very briefly but I was so glad that we did.  He was an exceptional man who accomplished much in his brief time and I am proud to have known him.


----------



## 32a (19 Feb 2015)

Tristan was one of my instructors in Cobra Flight at 2 CFFTS Moose Jaw in 1980. Great individual. Superb instructor.


----------

